# OpenFOAM available



## outpaddling (Dec 16, 2015)

FYI, I've built a working OpenFOAM 3.0.0 port, which is available in my WIP collection:

  https://github.com/outpaddling/freebsd-ports-wip

OpenFOAM is an open source computational fluid dynamics suite.  It's very high quality code (the port was not difficult, once I figured out the custom build system).

  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenFOAM

Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 17, 2015)

Well I am glad to see something so technical.

http://www.openfoam.com/
Open Source Computational Fluid Dynamics


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 5, 2016)

outpaddling said:


> FYI, I've built a working OpenFOAM 3.0.0 port, which is available in my WIP collection:
> 
> https://github.com/outpaddling/freebsd-ports-wip
> 
> ...



I am trying to build Dakota...  Deal-ii, and Geant4 already build fine, OpenTurns follows next.

best regards,

alex


----------



## outpaddling (Oct 5, 2016)

Are your ports frameworks available somewhere?  If not, you could add them to freebsd-wip.  All you need is a Github account.

regards,

   JB


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 7, 2016)

outpaddling said:


> Are your ports frameworks available somewhere?  If not, you could add them to freebsd-wip.  All you need is a Github account.
> 
> regards,
> 
> JB



I am still testing, before i will add to FreeBSD wip...   some of them actually build, but do not work allright...   i will have to sort this out, before i put on GitHub...  lammps for instance, from wip, bulds allright, lut one of the executables fails to find a library it is linked to...  calculix also builds fine, but pre processor fails to execute...  

on finite element model  pre processor command line, cgx -b ( as in "build" ) , cgx goes core dump...  either in sh, or in bash...   

I really would like to swap from Arch Linux to FreeBsd, but for me to do this, i will ned to be able to build/install a small set of packages which i use.

So far i have been testing with FreeBSD 10.3, 11.0-rc3, GhostBSD-10.3, and 12.0 in virtual machines... so as to better understand the quirks, before embarking into a full change of OS.

best regards,

Alex


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 7, 2016)

Deal ii builds fine with CLANG, IF, you stick to the very most basic third party libs set, which means NO Trilinos, PETSC/SLEPC/Opencascade/P4Est...   Dakota fails to build, even the most basic setup will fail in compiling sciplot, which is not an external dependency...  XFoil, and AVl ( aircraft design software ) will build fine... oomph-lib, and libmesh will also fail...   so, i will give it a try with gcc6...  using MAKE=/usr/local/bin/gmake, the proper LD_LIBRARY_PATH, C(PLUS)_INCLUDE_PATH, CXXFLAGS, CCFLAGS, to see how far i can get on those....


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 7, 2016)

Next, i will be trying OpenFOAM, Syrthes, and Code Saturne...   as well as some optical raytracing sofware, like goptical, and the like...  I am into Photography as a hobby, so i want to build my own Leica Thread Mount lenses, my TLR afocal attachments ( i am tot yet rich enough to byu myself a wide Rolleiflex ..) so as to be able to shoot ultra wide angle in Medium Format, and my own interpretation of an ultra Wide "distagon" design, to use with my large format field camera.

since i do not plan to go to ultra/hyper/mega/are-you-nuts fast lens design paraxial spherical optics will be perfectly fine for image quality.. but i digress...  

Best regards


----------



## outpaddling (Oct 7, 2016)

WIP stands for Work In Progress: Ports in the WIP collection are not expected to work.

Their state could be anything from a basic skeleton that doesn't even fetch, to ready-to-commit.

Putting unfinished ports there gives others a chance to easily play with them and suggest or directly contributed patches.

It also exposes ports under development so people are aware of new software available for FreeBSD, and will avoid duplicating effort.

I'm hoping freebsd-wip will evolve into a broader community effort like pkgsrc-wip:

https://pkgsrc.org/wip/

Right now there are only a few of us contributing, but there are over 400 WIP ports already.


----------



## outpaddling (Oct 7, 2016)

WIP stands for Work In Progress: Ports in the WIP collection are not expected to work.

Their state could be anything from a basic skeleton that doesn't even fetch, to ready-to-commit.

Putting unfinished ports there gives others a chance to easily play with them and suggest or directly contributed patches.

It also exposes ports under development so people are aware of new software available for FreeBSD, and will avoid duplicating effort.

I'm hoping freebsd-wip will evolve into a broader community effort like pkgsrc-wip:

https://pkgsrc.org/wip/

Right now there are only a few of us contributing, but there are over 400 WIP ports already.


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Oct 7, 2016)

outpaddling said:


> WIP stands for Work In Progress: Ports in the WIP collection are not expected to work.
> 
> Their state could be anything from a basic skeleton that doesn't even fetch, to ready-to-commit.
> 
> ...




I do understand,

beginning next week i will begin to put my work of porting packages there there...   

let's all make this system grow 

best regards,

Alex


----------



## thierry@ (May 16, 2017)

outpaddling said:


> FYI, I've built a working OpenFOAM 3.0.0 port, which is available in my WIP collection:
> 
> https://github.com/outpaddling/freebsd-ports-wip
> 
> ...



Great! I was maintaining a port of OpenFOAM some years ago, but it got broken at some point, and I let it be removed because nobody seemed interested:
http://www.freshports.org/science/openfoam
It would be fine to resurrect it!


----------



## thierry@ (May 16, 2017)

AlexaAlexa said:


> Next, i will be trying OpenFOAM, Syrthes, and Code Saturne...   as well as some optical raytracing sofware, like goptical, and the like...  I am into Photography as a hobby, so i want to build my own Leica Thread Mount lenses, my TLR afocal attachments ( i am tot yet rich enough to byu myself a wide Rolleiflex ..) so as to be able to shoot ultra wide angle in Medium Format, and my own interpretation of an ultra Wide "distagon" design, to use with my large format field camera.
> 
> since i do not plan to go to ultra/hyper/mega/are-you-nuts fast lens design paraxial spherical optics will be perfectly fine for image quality.. but i digress...
> 
> Best regards


Great! Note that Code_Saturne is already in the ports tree:
http://www.freshports.org/science/ncs
(but this version seems quite outdated, and upstream reorganized it in a different way)


----------



## mikethe1wheelnut (May 22, 2022)

FTR, there being an updated OpenFoam port for FreeBSD would provide me with further motivation for switching over


----------

